# what plugs are everyone running in there 750's



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I looked in the part numbers we use frequently thread but there not listed. I think my plugs are fouling out in my brute cause it keeps cutting out on me like its dropping a cylinder so I was wanting to change them and can't find my book and its dark out now but wanted to pick some up tomorrow on the way home. So does anyone know the plug numbers? There ngk plugs I suppose?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> I looked in the part numbers we use frequently thread but there not listed. I think my plugs are fouling out in my brute cause it keeps cutting out on me like its dropping a cylinder so I was wanting to change them and can't find my book and its dark out now but wanted to pick some up tomorrow on the way home. So does anyone know the plug numbers? There ngk plugs I suppose?


NGK CR7E


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> NGK CR7E


Yup yup. A few on here run the iridium ones also


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Loaded (Jan 21, 2011)

What does the iridium plugs run like in the brute?? I know I tried 1 in my Vinny a couple years ago and it wasn't pleased at all with it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Loaded said:


> What does the iridium plugs run like in the brute?? I know I tried 1 in my Vinny a couple years ago and it wasn't pleased at all with it.


Some sware by them but most say they been going back to the standard plug. I think if you have some high-output coils, then the iridiums might be a better choice.


----------



## Loaded (Jan 21, 2011)

high output coils??? Please educate me!! First I've heard of these...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Loaded said:


> high output coils??? Please educate me!! First I've heard of these...


Many of the companies that offer CDIs and other controlers also offer HO coils. Dynatek for one.


----------



## Loaded (Jan 21, 2011)

This is something I need to look into... what kind of other mods need to be done for these to work right? What about the jetting and all... if the coils are outputting more then I'm thinking that changes a few things... or am I over thinking it?? What about my pre-set CDI from dynatech, is that gonna accept them?? Hmmmm...

Still would like to hear from someone who is running those iridium plugs though without these coils... 

thanks nmkawirider... your gonna have me spending more money now... I gotta stay away from these fourms... costing me a fortune!! lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Try NGKCR7Eix...these are the upgraded iridum. Improves start time etc. Work amazingly well. Not hotter just brighter spark. Check the NGK websight to learn more. I love them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> Try NGKCR7Eix...these are the upgraded iridum. Improves start time etc. Work amazingly well. Not hotter just brighter spark. Check the NGK websight to learn more. I love them.


Thanks! Might give those a try.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Loaded said:


> thanks nmkawirider... your gonna have me spending more money now... I gotta stay away from these fourms... costing me a fortune!! lol


Sorry man...you own a Brute...it's going to happen....lol


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Yall know you can run high output coils for cars on these things huh? Its real simple just unplug the 2 wires connected to your coil and plug them into an aftermarket for a car. It's just a positive and negative and the coil wire going to the spark plug.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Try NGKCR7Eix...these are the upgraded iridum. Improves start time etc. Work amazingly well. Not hotter just brighter spark. Check the NGK websight to learn more. I love them.


Agreed. I run them and have been VERY satisfied with them. These are all I'll ever run now.


----------

